# Bay Pier



## FlyinEagle (Sep 27, 2009)

Went to the pier and had a great day. Nothing big but a steady flow of white trout. Caught 9 in a few hours. Gentleman next to keep reeling them in one after another. Stiff wind but when the sun was nor behind the clouds it was nice. Great day! Hopefully more to come.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nothing beats a good weather + some catching during a day out fishing.....


----------

